# Introducing my fantastic pigeon - Angel



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Good news! 

My dad bought me another baby pigeon. Her name is Angel.

I hope Angel is a girl.

Angel is going to be Comets friend.

She is pure white. 

She is mostly a white homing pigeon, but she is also a bit of fantail.

She is nearly 4 weeks old, and is already pecking at some small seeds. We hand-feed her at night. 

She can't fly yet.

Here is a picture of her taken a few days ago. She has hand-rearing mix all over her feathers! 

I am wearing gloves so that I don't dirty her white feathers.

Regards
Ellie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a cutie!!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Adorable.
Angel and Comet will make a great couple.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Peter and Ellie,

Angel is very beautiful bird, I'm glad Comet has another friend.

If she has a bit of fantail she may or may not be as good at flying when she grows up, it depends on which parent she takes after.

Anyway, she will be a wonderful companion for Comet.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ellie, Angel sure is pretty and think how beautiful she will be when all her feathers grow in. I love white pigeons.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Angel is such a little darling Ellie.  
Thank you for sharing her with us. 

Please do post more pictures as she grows up.

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations on your your new baby, Angel. Please do show us her growth progress!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh, She is so CUTE! She's going to be a real looker when fully grown. Comet is one lucky pigeon to have a friend like Angel.

Please keep us updated and thank you for posting a picture.
-hilly


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello all,

Peter here. 

Thank you for your kind words. Ellie really likes Angel. 

I do have one question. 

Angel is 4 weeks old. Comet is 7 months old.

When can I place Angel into Comet's loft? 

I want Angel to be able to defend herself a little from Comet's pecks.  

Regards
Peter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dovegirl said:


> When can I place Angel into Comet's loft?
> I want Angel to be able to defend herself a little from Comet's pecks.
> Regards
> Peter


You could probably try putting them together when Angel is 5 weeks old, give them a week to look at each other from seperate cages, and then put them together in nuetral territory. See how that works out first, because Comet will definitely try to defend/protect his turf first and foremost, as that is typical.


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Treesa,

I have one more question.

Angel is 5 weeks now, and she can't fly.

She can sort of hover, but can't lift off and fly. 

Is this normal? I'm sure Comet could fly at 5 weeks.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dovegirl said:


> Angel is 5 weeks now, and she can't fly.
> 
> She can sort of hover, but can't lift off and fly.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

That is a good observation, she should be flying by now. How does the youngsters poop look, also check down the throat and see if there is any yellow,cheezy looking lesions? How is she acting?

Also, just for safety sake, please seperate her from Comet...just in case.

If you have an avian vet, or rehabber I would have her checked out, it could be nothing, but I'm betting there may be something going on. 

Please do update us with in regards to the questions, meanwhile give her some probiotics and a garlic cap down the throat.


----------

